
Russian islands declare emergency after mass invasion of polar bears - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/feb/11/russian-islands-emergency-mass-invasion-polar-bears-novaya-zemlya
======
ccnafr
I never knew polar bears ran in packs. That's odd.

